# Having my fourth boy.......



## Hotbump

We weren't ttc when I fell pregnant because I didn't want to go thru GD. I went to my ultrasound las Friday and was told baby #4 was a boy. I didn't react much just smiled, I guess I was in shock because once I got home I couldn't stop crying.

The next day I went to the store to buy some baby boy outfits and OH grabbed a pink baby grow and said how he was so sure we would be picking out pink this time that he couldn't even believe. I wanted to run out the store so bad because I could feel tears wanting to fall out.

I really do love my baby and I can't wait to see him but it breaks my heart that I dont have a girl. Everyone in my family has at least one girl or all girls. Everything was pointing to girl and it sort of convinced me it was girl eventhough when people would ask me I would say boy, I guess as people have mentioned it was a defense mechanism. 

I really doubt we will be trying for a fifth. I just want January to get here so I can cuddle my newborn and get past all this GD. :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry Hun I do understand I have three boys and I wanted a girl so bad last baby I cried my eyes out when I found out he was a boy I was devasted it quickly past tho and I was happy to have another boy
We no boys are amazing it isn't that we're having more boys that is upsetting just the fact we're not getting a girl 
When you see his face all those feelings will disappear 
Sure I still would love a girl but it doesn't consume me my Third boy is amazing even tho he had me up at 5.30am lol 
Stay strong Hun Your defo not alone X


----------



## BabyLuv88

i know what you're going through..... I have 3 girls and fourth on the way ( soon ) and everyone is judging... I love my girls, I also prefer girls more but people and their mouth. I just want a boy so people can shut up


----------



## Jessicahide

<3 Sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## kittylady

I'm having a third girl and though I found out at 20 weeks it's taken till third tri for me to accept and make peace with the fact I'll never have a boy. A #4 would just not be practical.


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm having my third boy and this is definitely our last baby. It is sort of like mourning for the daughter you will never have!


----------



## Jessicahide

smileyfaces said:


> I'm having my third boy and this is definitely our last baby. It is sort of like mourning for the daughter you will never have!

My little guy Andrew was my last too :blush: xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Sorry hun, it's hard when you're so hoping for a specific gender. I was so convinced that my last one was a girl. Everyone said it looked like a girl bump, we conceived in a stereotypical girl scenario and maybe the fact that my 1 daughter was desperate for a sister also topped me over the edge. When I found out he was a boy I was sad. My daughter who was 5 was inconsolable at the thought of a 3rd brother. Now we wouldn't change our little Jake for the world. I know it's not quite the same as you as I do have a girl but I'm sure that as soon as you hold him you'll forget all about the fact you wanted him to be a girl. I was googling gender scan mistakes til the last minute and even had a girl name chosen but when Jake was born I forgot all about that as I loved him so much.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jessicahide said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my third boy and this is definitely our last baby. It is sort of like mourning for the daughter you will never have!
> 
> My little guy Andrew was my last too :blush: xxClick to expand...

Lol, this IS our last, 100%. He will have the snip!


----------



## Jessicahide

smileyfaces said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my third boy and this is definitely our last baby. It is sort of like mourning for the daughter you will never have!
> 
> My little guy Andrew was my last too :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, this IS our last, 100%. He will have the snip!Click to expand...

Yeah, we said the same, 4 months after Andrew was born i got a bfp and Isobel is now on her way..... Ooops!


----------

